# The comeing night



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Prologue

The first ship appeared above the world of Cylius during the war against the foul greenskin orks. The PDF didn't take noitce of these ships as they were to busy defending there planet against the greenskins and trying to send out a distress call to the imperuim to send the imperial gaurd to aid them.




Chapter One 

The Rocket smashed into the front of the chimeria troop transport buckiling the armour, it seemed the transport would be fine untill another rocket followed the first into the front and this time penatrated before exploding inside the transport,PDF troopers ran forward to fill the breach. Trooper Magnus ran forward with his sqaud while his seargeant bellowed orders to form a gun line Trooper Magnus racked his rifle and aimed it towards the oncomeing hoarde of orks behind him commissar selies was shouting to be heard over the bark of gunfire an hiss of gernades "These greenskins believe they can take our planet for themselves they think they can sweep us aside. We shall show them the PDF of Cylius will not give up to these foul orks stand firm for the emporer protects!" a faint cheer came up from the troops although most were to busy staring at the oncomeing hoarde, Suddenly the gap between the orks and the troopers was full of las fire from the PDF forces, Trooper Magnus fired and fired until his clip was empty and then....they were apon them "stand firm damn you" screamed seargeant Aroung but Magnus was already running pummping his rifle before him when suddenly he came to a sharp stop and looked down at his chest a small prick of blood was making its way down the greens and yellows of his unifourm he then fell to his knees. The last thing Trooper Magnus ever heard wes the word Coward wich was spat at him by his commanding officer before another shot ripped through his skull. Genral Gordon turned around to look at the defence line wich was slowly braking apart he sighed in disgust...

Hey guys well this is jsut a rough copy of the first chapter of The comeing Night wich i hope to finish by 2012 i hope you enjoy it and have fun reading it the next exctract will be out by the end of the month


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Chapter One part 2

He couldn't just stand here but he couldn't keep the line togher by him self then when it looked like the PDF were about to brake thunder's impacts smashed around him he looked around and was greeted by the sight of spce marine drop pods with a hiss of decompraison the hatches on the sides opened and a space marine strode down the hatch clad in yellow armour, the space marine calmly surveid the scene in front of him he looked down at the corpse of Trooper Magnus with open disgust before signaling into the drop pod, four more mariens clad in yellow walked out of the drop pods all around him. The space marines walked into the lines of PDF troopers many of whom turned around to stare,and as one the marines opend fire there bolters shreeding orks in the dozens the orks now had there morale and started wailing and running the space marines pressed there attack on the orks onlay stoping when the orks were to busy running to fire back.



Chapter Two

After breaking there attack the orks contuined to run one group lead by the nob likeztoshootaz stoped in a clearing when one of his boyz said to him "whyz we runnin likez? whyz we not crushin the spashe boyz under our bootz?" likeztoshootaz looked down at the ork and mutterd the last thing he would ever say "becouse the rest of da boyz arnt 'ard enough to fightz the marines and we cant figt em all by our selves" 
He barly finished speaking when a sqaud of 10 night lord chaos space marines lead by chaos lord emerged from the trees already fireing there bolters the ork boyz screamd in terror as they were shreeded by bolter fire,likeztoshootaz pulled on his power klaw just before the chaos lord rammed his power sword up through the nob's neck and then swiftly decapitating him. "ugh i despise fighting these pitiful cretures" said chaos lord Karkus his sqaud barked there agreement before dispatching any survivers.


This is onlay the first part of chapter 2 i will add more soon hope you enjoy the comeing night and please comment and if you have any suggestions just comment and il have a look thanks for reading


----------

